

The space ship Enterprise Star Trek fabricated on a one-billionth scale - habs
http://www.zyvexlabs.com/EIPBNuG/2003MicroGraph.html#Ion

======
jws
And when you carry it at a walking speed you achieve a scale velocity of warp
2!

~~~
ugh
Let’s see if we can calculate that:

The Enterprise D is about 650 m long, the scale model 8.8 µm. If you move the
model 1 m you move it about 114,000 times its length. If the real thing were
to move 114,000 times its length, it would move 74.1 million m. If your
walking speed is 1 m/s, the speed of the real thing comes out to one quarter
c. Not nearly enough. (Wikipedia says that warp 2 is about 10 c.)

Calculating how fast you would have to walk if you wanted to reach a scale
velocity of warp 2 is left as a exercise to the reader.

(I’m not really that good at math so please feel free to correct me :)

~~~
jws
I used the "one billionth" in the headline. Your size numbers come up to about
74 million instead of 1 billion. I think the headline writer was wrong. You
will have to hop in a car and hit the open road to get to warp 2.

------
rbanffy
It looks like the Borg got to it first...

